# The Increase Continues...



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Are you guys still getting these increased rates offers (hope so)? Its pretty much been like this everyday since Prime Week here in Portland (DPD1). Its 135 degrees out so probably gonna sit this evening out but I also have 3 reserved blocks between tomorrow - Saturday. They are all at the increased rate, but I'll forfeit them only to see the rate increase. There was even a 5hr / $130 earlier.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes we are

No way it's that hot in Portland and not as hot as Dallas


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Wow. I wish.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Increased rates? You're kidding right? Blocks at my warehouse disappear within seconds, sometimes less than a second.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We don't see increased rates for triple digits with possible thunderstorms. Probably increase is because of drivers shortage or something. It's nearly impossible to get increased rates due to weather



nighthawk398 said:


> Yes we are
> 
> No way it's that hot in Portland and not as hot as Dallas


No way it's 135 lol. Typo


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I guess not a lot of drivers in Portland. Great for you if you're a driver there. Enjoy it. I don't think the heat is what attributes to the increased rate. They probably just don't have enough drivers. Over here in California it feels like 135 everyday in July but we only see $18/hr.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I guess not a lot of drivers in Portland. Great for you if you're a driver there. Enjoy it. I don't think the heat is what attributes to the increased rate. They probably just don't have enough drivers. Over here in California it feels like 135 everyday in July but we only see $18/hr.


Not true at all we had some Portland posters here before Dawn Tower. The difference is we don't regularly get 100 degree weather in the pnw so it's a big deal and people sit it out.

It's like how you in socal get surge pricing when it rains. Rain here means more ants sometimes lol


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Not true at all we had some Portland posters here before Dawn Tower. The difference is we don't regularly get 100 degree weather in the pnw so it's a big deal and people sit it out.
> 
> It's like how you in socal get surge pricing when it rains. Rain here means more ants sometimes lol


93 today in west Portland/Beaverton. Here is the forecast for the week. 4 days of over 100. Some years we dont even reach 100, and if we do, its in August, not July.

Edit: Oops, tomorrow is Aug 1.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Yes we are
> 
> No way it's that hot in Portland and not as hot as Dallas


Anything over 75 is too damn hot for the natives up here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Increased rates? You're kidding right? Blocks at my warehouse disappear within seconds, sometimes less than a second.


same .. we'll never see increased rates in SF again.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Seeing increases in ft worth today $22 an hour right now


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Didn't even try to get anything tonight in Riverside. Saw the lightning coming straight down decided good night to stay inside. Lots if flooded streets around here.


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

Miserable with the humidity. Not seeing substantially increased rates in Georgetown or Northgate...it could change as the temperature goes up this week.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Flexibility said:


> Miserable with the humidity. Not seeing substantially increased rates in Georgetown or Northgate...it could change as the temperature goes up this week.


Seattle does not have humidity ... When it feels like you can't breathe is when you have humidity ... Lol ... 97 on Thursday.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Today we had small increased rates due to surge nothing to do with weather. Also said might drop 8 hour cap but I only got in 7. That's fine it's miserable outside. Rather watch the lightning storm from inside my house lol


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I do Portland and it has been over 100 degrees for the past couple days. I only do weekend work because of my regular job. I have seen the increase though.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

While on my route today I got 4 increased rates available emails. 3 within 5 minutes of each other. Of course I didn't see any because I was already out on my block. Amazon is on an email binge today. Including my deposit and my 1 weekly reserved block I have gotten 7 emails today from them.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> While on my route today I got 4 increased rates available emails. 3 within 5 minutes of each other. Of course I didn't see any because I was already out on my block. Amazon is on an email binge today. Including my deposit and my 1 weekly reserved block I have gotten 7 emails today from them.


Even though it says increase rate does not apply if you already have a route I've heard of people getting the increase rate by emailing Amazon


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I realize that just saying I hate seeing increased rates when I'm already out. Plus why send 3 within 5 minutes? I'm hoping to get in this evening


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Check them carefully -- normally it's a price increase for 2, 2.5, and 3 hour blocks (for example). Each one comes in its own email.

I have had success dropping a scheduled block and grabbing the same one back at a higher price (normally you can't grab a block you dropped, but the price increase changes things) .... but I've also gotten the shaft. 

Do you feel lucky, punk?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The other day 3.5 paid 70. 4 hour typically 48-60 packages. 3.5 usually less than 20. I'll take those over 4 hour anytime!!


----------

